# Betty just left with Lea



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH, I'm bawling now. Riding off into the sunset (?), living happily ever after !!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lea and Betty are in LOVE!!!! They just left my house and are on their way to the land of Moose and Polar Bears.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And a couple more.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG!!! I'm crying!!! Did Betty love her instantly....c'mon give us details!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a happy ending this is. Thanks for posting all of this.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK now I am crying like a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How in the hell did I pull this off? Oh, yeah... with YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Kudos Jenna!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I just looked outside and it has started to snow. Lea's first snowstorm. I hope she is able to out run it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It wasn't me... it was ALL OF US....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Details, Rob, DETAILS!!!! We want to know all the minutae (?sp) of their first meeting.....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone involved deserves a BIG pat on the back for a job WELL DONE!!
Time for the HAPPY DANCE!!:banana::banana::roflmao::banana::banana:
:appl::artydude:You_Rock_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You should have heard Rob when he called... I can tell it was wonderful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How far does Betty have to go to get home????????????


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic!! And the snow decided to hold off, just for this special occasion! I love the one of Lea giving Betty a kiss right on the smoocher!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

CONGRATS Betty and Lea 
Safe trip HOME!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Details, Rob, DETAILS!!!! We want to know all the minutae (?sp) of their first meeting.....


Betty call from the Dunkin Donuts around the corner and said she would be right over so I ran out and stuck the sign in the snowbank. Both dogs watched from the window as they came up the front porch steps. Betty and her cousin came in and Betty dropped to her knees and Lea went right to her and gave her lots of sloppy wet doggie kisses. Betty was smiling ear to ear. I think Lea knew it was finally her forever mom. When it was time to go and Betty picked up the leash Lea was jumping for joy and was ready and willing to hop in the car. So much so that Betty had a struggle to get Lea's seat belt harness rigged up. I think they are a perfect match. 

Betty said she is doing up a web site with the whole story and all the pictures of the various legs and will get it up in the next few days. She will post the address here.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

This is just way too cool you guys! I am so happy this all worked out! Rob, I that picture of all 4 of you, I think Lea was more interested in Oakly


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm all goosebumps!!! I can't wait to see more pics of her when she gets to her forever home.

If Betty has an email, I could email her all the pictures that I took when she arrived in MA. I didn't post all of them yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now I'm crying even harder!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG how sweet those pics are, love the one of the kiss, and where they're both smiling 

AWESOME day indeed!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Betty call from the Dunkin Donuts around the corner and said she would be right over so I ran out and stuck the sign in the snowbank. Both dogs watched from the window as they came up the front porch steps. Betty and her cousin came in and Betty dropped to her knees and Lea went right to her and gave her lots of sloppy wet doggie kisses. Betty was smiling ear to ear. I think Lea knew it was finally her forever mom. When it was time to go and Betty picked up the leash Lea was jumping for joy and was ready and willing to hop in the car. So much so that Betty had a struggle to get Lea's seat belt harness rigged up. I think they are a perfect match.
> 
> Betty said she is doing up a web site with the whole story and all the pictures of the various legs and will get it up in the next few days. She will post the address here.[/quote
> 
> SOBBING NOW!!!!! This is such a wonderful moment....... I wish Betty and Lea years and years of love and happiness.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok,, I don't cry easily.. but this has done it.. I love the one of Lea gving Betty a big kiss!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Betty call from the Dunkin Donuts around the corner and said she would be right over so I ran out and stuck the sign in the snowbank. Both dogs watched from the window as they came up the front porch steps. Betty and her cousin came in and Betty dropped to her knees and Lea went right to her and gave her lots of sloppy wet doggie kisses. Betty was smiling ear to ear. I think Lea knew it was finally her forever mom. When it was time to go and Betty picked up the leash Lea was jumping for joy and was ready and willing to hop in the car. So much so that Betty had a struggle to get Lea's seat belt harness rigged up. I think they are a perfect match.
> 
> Betty said she is doing up a web site with the whole story and all the pictures of the various legs and will get it up in the next few days. She will post the address here.


 
What a beautiful story it is!!! 
Think we're all in happy tears!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Happy tears, happy tears. It's so wonderful what a few dedicated people can do. This is an inspiring story.

And I have to say that Lea and Oakley look really good together. The match maker in me think Oakley's Dad and Lea's Mom look pretty darn okay too! Maybe an ongoing 'human' story????:smooch:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Betty call from the Dunkin Donuts around the corner and said she would be right over so I ran out and stuck the sign in the snowbank. Both dogs watched from the window as they came up the front porch steps. Betty and her cousin came in and Betty dropped to her knees and Lea went right to her and gave her lots of sloppy wet doggie kisses. Betty was smiling ear to ear. I think Lea knew it was finally her forever mom. When it was time to go and Betty picked up the leash Lea was jumping for joy and was ready and willing to hop in the car. So much so that Betty had a struggle to get Lea's seat belt harness rigged up. I think they are a perfect match.
> 
> Betty said she is doing up a web site with the whole story and all the pictures of the various legs and will get it up in the next few days. She will post the address here.


That is just awesome, I've got goosebumps and a HUGE grin on my face right now.

ROFL about the sign. That's hysterical.... and totally my kind of humor! 

Y'all done GReat!

Angie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For Betty, this must have been like knowing you've won lotto, and having to wait forever for them to announce your name so you can get your check!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

OK, now I'm crying, too. What a fabulous story and a great beginning to the week. Can't wait to hear how Lea likes her new home in the frozen northland.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a truly wonderful story this is!! What an outstanding group of people and pups on this forum!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Way to go!!*

I have eagerly watched all of the LEA threads and am astounded at how everything fell into place. Was it only a week ago that the first postings started? Just goes to show (IMO) that NOTHING happens without a reason.

It also points out the phenomenal support that we GR owners show one another. Everyone, from Jenna on up through Rob, needs a HUGE ROO ROO and pats on the back. :appl::appl:

None of this would have happened without the dedication of those involved directly, and the prayers/support of the rest of us watching. I am proud to be a forum member of such a wonderful group of people.

In tears here (many times over this thread)...

~Kim~


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

A happy ending to this fairytale! I'm so happy for Lea and Betty!!!

Happy tears is right!!! Great job Rob!! Loved the sign!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG what an awesome thing to see first thing in the morning!!! i am so glad lea and her new mommy are finally together....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... hearing Rob tell the account of how Betty and Lea met... and now I'm sobbing over here!!! Tears of happiness for the two of them!!!! Can't wait to hear that they are home and safe!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so glad to see sweet Lea finally meet Betty. I can't even express my feelings right now.....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

what a wonderful ending, how long of a trip does betty have before she will be home with lea? I can't wait to see her happy and settled!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!! The picture of the kiss really got me! I am so happy for Betty and Lea! This is what it's all about guys! Great job!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I loved the kiss picture to. I agree with Rob and believe that somehow lea knew that was her forever Mom and she was almost home. And as someone else stated, this is like a fairy tale.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What an amazing journey! Thanks for everyone who helped make it possible:You_Rock_:jamming:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

OK, every time I read this thread I burst into tears! Enough, already!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahh finally found the right thread! Kudos to you all! Welcome home Lea!

This just needs the addition of a few more pictures - of Lea in her new forever home!

Well done!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats to all, will hold my breath until Betty and Lea get home though. Good thing the Free Golden sign faced your house and not the street or we might have had a problem Rob. LOL:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hali's Mom said:


> Good thing the Free Golden sign faced your house and not the street or we might have had a problem Rob. LOL:artydude:artydude:artydude



I DID face the street! : It wasn't out there for long though. I took it down as soon as Betty left. I'll save it in case I need it in the future.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I DID face the street! : It wasn't out there for long though. I took it down as soon as Betty left. I'll save it in case I need it in the future.


 
I loved the sign Rob! I'm surprised your neighbors didn't come running over to see if you would give them Oakly!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HEY. has anyone heard yet??? Did Lea and Betty make it home ok??????


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy tears here, too! Welcome to Canada, Lea - Bienvenue a Canada!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No one has called me yet...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my the tears are flowing. That picture of her and Betty kissing just made me start bawling. She seems to know that Betty is her furever mommy. Great pictures Rob and cute sign. Let me get the tissues now. Jenna you are great in getting it all coordinated. And thanks to everyone that helped along the way. I hope they are able to make it home before the bad weather starts. Cant wait for the final pictures and website.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So, who else in Canada wants some Southern Old Gold?  (just kidding... sort of...)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive been a mess reading this thread...I should have known better and waited until I got home...I was doing ok until I saw Lea kissing Betty.... <sniff...sniff...sniff>

Heard these Tracy Lawrence lyrics on the way to work this morning...
GRF is an amazing place....

_You find out who your friends are
Somebody's gonna drop everything
Run out and crank up their car
Hit the gas, get there fast
Never stop to think 'what's in it for me?' or 'it's way too far'
They just show on up with their big old heart
You find out who your friends are_


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Perfect ending to a new beginning!! Great pics, Great story, Great people!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Whew, I am glad they finally got to meet one another. And it seems like a perfect match. 
Cant wait for the pictures at betty's house....:wave:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> _You find out who your friends are_
> _Somebody's gonna drop everything_
> _Run out and crank up their car_
> _Hit the gas, get there fast_
> ...


 
Now that just sums it up perfectly!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That song sums it up perfectly.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a wonderful happy story Love the pics of Betty & Lea, & that song just sums it all up. Well Done Everyone!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Perfect song!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just want to say, All of you who helped along Lea's journey to Betty, You ALL are HEROS! The amazing way you all put this together is wonderful! Bless ALL of you!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Ive been a mess reading this thread...I should have known better and waited until I got home...I was doing ok until I saw Lea kissing Betty.... <sniff...sniff...sniff>
> 
> Heard these Tracy Lawrence lyrics on the way to work this morning...
> GRF is an amazing place....
> ...


 
Perfect....this is the trip's theme song!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*mascara is running....*

I hate crying at work but this one is well worth it!! What a wonderful ending for Lea!!! You guys are awesome!


----------

